# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Butter, personal assistant that puts all of your company knowledge within reach, Butter AI Corporation, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - butter.ai

twitter.com/butter_ai

linkedin.com/company/butter-ai

medium.com/butter-ai

CEO - Jack Hirsch

----------

